# BFI - MQB Torque Arm Insert



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
*World's First*

Another world’s first from Black Forest Industries, *MQB / MK7 / A3 Torque Arm Insert / Dogbone* is available for purchase now in both *Stage 1* and *Stage 2*! These 3D modeled parts are meticulously designed to exactly fill the voids on the stock dogbone / torque arm to limit engine movement and to ultimately put more power to the ground! These inserts are specific to the latest generation of vehicles and while they may look similar to other inserts out there, they are the only ones available to fit the brand new cars from VW / Audi.

*What’s Included?*

With each torque arm kit, you will receive one polyurethane insert, one stamped stainless steel washer- not mild steel which will deflect. You will also receive a steel insert that is coated for corrosion resistance, as well as a heavy duty upgraded 10.9 replacement bolt to ensure everything holds together for years to come.


1 Torque Arm Insert
1 Stainless Steel Washer
1 Steel Spacer
1 Upgraded 10.9 Bolt









Under hard acceleration, the pendulum mount (commonly referred to as the “dogbone” or by VW as the “torque arm”) acts to limit rotational movement of the engine – The factory bushings do a satisfactory job, while limiting vibrations, but only during sedate driving conditions. When pushed hard those bushings flex creating a vague feeling in the engine and gearbox, and adding to the dreaded “wheel hop” phenomenon.








Our pendulum mount torque arm insert fills the voids in the stock rubber bushing, making what was a soft rubber bushing with voids into what behaves like a solid mount. With the insert installed, you will notice that throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined, especially on manual transmission cars.








Designed In-house, these mounts are made to be a more comfortable option while still offering significant performance over stock. Made from the highest quality (90a) durometer polyurethane. Each insert is pressure injection molded to insure a consistent hardness throughout the mount for long life even under hard driving conditions.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

waiting for some waterfest discount action


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you know if this will fit the 1.2T ROW version?
We're getting it with a 5 speed manual only. I'm seriously interested in this, it must reduce a lot of wear on the dogbone.


----------



## p[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mattchow said:


> waiting for some waterfest discount action


Soon. opcorn:



m_bolc said:


> Do you know if this will fit the 1.2T ROW version?
> We're getting it with a 5 speed manual only. I'm seriously interested in this, it must reduce a lot of wear on the dogbone.


I'm not sure if this is compatible with the 1.2T ROW cars. Send us an e-mail to [email protected] and he'll be able to tell you.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

finally got around to installing this as well as my apr intake..

added vibrations at idle and reverse, but the shifts are alot crisper especially when using manual shifting. definitely interested to feel how the vibrations change after a couple hundred miles.

great mod for $40!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mattchow said:


> finally got around to installing this as well as my apr intake..
> 
> added vibrations at idle and reverse, but the shifts are alot crisper especially when using manual shifting. definitely interested to feel how the vibrations change after a couple hundred miles.
> 
> great mod for $40!


Thanks for your feedback! :thumbup: 
Give it ~500 miles and those vibrations should really tone down.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

any plans to make a softer (70ish) durometer bushing?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Heretic:GTI said:


> any plans to make a softer (70ish) durometer bushing?


A Stage 1 torque arm insert has been released.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your feedback! :thumbup:
> Give it ~500 miles and those vibrations should really tone down.


Just installed mine...

Hope you're right about it toning down, cause it shakes pretty bad. If it doesn't I'll be cutting it down...


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Heretic:GTI said:


> Just installed mine...
> 
> Hope you're right about it toning down, cause it shakes pretty bad. If it doesn't I'll be cutting it down...


It takes a good 1000 miles..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Stage 1 Torque Arm Inserts Now Available!*








Based on forum feedback, we have decided to offer a less aggressive, Stage 1 torque arm insert for MQB vehicles.

Our Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert is aimed at maximizing daily comfort while still offering optimized performance gains over stock.
These are the only MQB inserts available that feature a specifically engineered dimension that limits unwanted vibration, offering the best compromise available.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I did my first oil change recently, and I was able to look at my torque arm.

My 1.2T has the following: 5Q0 199 855 M, is this the same as the NA version? I'd really like to order this inser.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

m_bolc said:


> I did my first oil change recently, and I was able to look at my torque arm.
> 
> My 1.2T has the following: 5Q0 199 855 M, is this the same as the NA version? I'd really like to order this inser.


I would like to say, yes, they're the same since they're all MQB. 
You could always send us an e-mail and I can have the guys who designed the product look into this for you.

However, keep in mind that we only ship within the US & Canada.
You'll need to make arrangements to have this product forward to you if you're going to purchase it through us.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to say, yes, they're the same since they're all MQB.
> You could always send us an e-mail and I can have the guys who designed the product look into this for you.
> 
> However, keep in mind that we only ship within the US & Canada.
> You'll need to make arrangements to have this product forward to you if you're going to purchase it through us.


Taxes and tariffs in Latin America have caused a small industry to prosper: Mail forwarding services where you're given a physical address in the US, then your shipments are consolidated into larger ones with other people's stuff and finally delivered here. 

They've become incredibly efficient, only taking about 3 more days to get down here. 

Anyway, who should I email about it fitting or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

m_bolc said:


> ... Anyway, who should I email about it fitting or not?


[email protected] would be the best guy to ask.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy vibrations! The car does feel a lot more responsive and the shifts are crisper (I have a 5 speed manual). 

Will the vibrations go down to normal after the 500 miles?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

m_bolc said:


> Holy vibrations! The car does feel a lot more responsive and the shifts are crisper (I have a 5 speed manual).
> 
> Will the vibrations go down to normal after the 500 miles?


Yes, the vibrations will minimize after the insert is broken in.
The Stage 1 insert will feel close to stock comfort, but the Stage 2 will still vibrate under certain driving conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion has expired*


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the vibrations will minimize after the insert is broken in.
> The Stage 1 insert will feel close to stock comfort, but the Stage 2 will still vibrate under certain driving conditions.


Almost 2000km later, I decided to remove the insert. The vibrations were not going away, and rattles were starting to show up. Even my windows "forgot" their position and would not work on auto.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

m_bolc said:


> Almost 2000km later, I decided to remove the insert. The vibrations were not going away, and rattles were starting to show up. Even my windows "forgot" their position and would not work on auto.


Did you have Stage 1 or Stage 2 insert?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

The green one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------

